# LR2/Mogrify showcase



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is an example of using LR2/Mogrify to watermark some images. I've used the following settings:

LR2: sRGB mode, JPEG, 9'%, 8'' longest edge, standard screen sharpening
Mogrify: apply PSD watermark, sized 8''x6''

[img width=6'' height=399]http://www.halfje-bruin.nl/uploads/2''9'628_gifts4kids_'246.jpg[/img]

[img width=399 height=6'']http://www.halfje-bruin.nl/uploads/2''9'628_gifts4kids_'5'8.jpg[/img]


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice Kees, and thanks for sharing your settings too.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Victoria!

Any comments on the watermark? Is the semi-transparent bar too much?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 4, 2009)

I like it - obvious but not too intrusive


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 4, 2009)

That looks good to me, haven't I seen those before somewhere??


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 5, 2009)

Geoff, I posted the images with the standard LR2 copyright notice to the Nikon Cafe where you might have seen them.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks great. Love it.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Sean.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 8, 2009)

[quote author=Halfje-Bruin link=topic=7'81.msg48235#msg48235 date=1246776541]
Geoff, I posted the images with the standard LR2 copyright notice to the Nikon Cafe where you might have seen them.
[/quote]

I thought so Kees!! I did know, was just leg pulling.........


----------



## Frosty (Jul 29, 2009)

*NX2*

I found Capture NX and NX2 a little bit weird when I started out with it, I really like it now. Check out the tutorials at nikonusa.com to break the ice. BTW, U-point technology is great and easy to use, it's very fast in comparison to making layers in PS.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 30, 2009)

Frosty, erm, what?


----------



## miket540 (Jul 30, 2009)

I really like this watermark. I'm pretty new at all this...is there a post (or would you be willing to post in the appropriate forum) how you created your watermark image? In particular, I don't know how create the watermark image with the background less than 1''% opacity. I've successfully created transparent and completely opaque backgrounds...

Thanks


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 31, 2009)

Mike,

These are the steps I did in Photoshop:

- create an image 8''x6'' pixels in size with a transparant background
- added a layer for the bottom box (white) and reduced opacity to around 4'% (I think)
- added a text layer for my name
- added a text layer for the photography text
- saved as a PSD

Export settings:

LR2: sRGB mode, JPEG, 9'%, 8'' longest edge, standard screen sharpening
Mogrify: apply PSD watermark, sized 8''x6''

I haven't tried a 8''x8'' square file as this might remove the need to resize the watermark in the LR2/Mogrify settings.


----------



## jcothron (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's one I did, although I just now started using Mogrify. I love one click shopping. :icon_mrgreen: I do wish the plugin had the ability to rotate/size the watermark to fit the best dimension (perhaps it does I don't know?). Still, much better workflow as I don't have to go into Ps at all now.

Just a simple 5 pixel border with overlayed .png file made in Ps.

[img width=4'2 height=6'']http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2473/377579344'_7afc5521c7_o.jpg[/img]​


----------

